# Sticky  WF Royal Rumble Picks - Look here!



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

27 for the Men. 13 for the Women.


----------



## -Slick-

30 for the men, 22 for the women


----------



## Dickhead1990

29 for both!


----------



## AliFrazier100

17 for both


----------



## Jbardo37

24 men. 20 Women.


----------



## Mutant God

Mens: 20
Womens: 15


----------



## Stellar

Men: 16
Women: 19


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

18 For the Men's Rumble
27 For Women's Rumble
I love this time of year! I hope to one day win the Royal Rumble, if I were to choose what entrance spot, I'd pick 18, My lucky number, wear Colts themed gear and dedicate the victory to Peyton Manning.
I love the Royal Rumble


----------



## genghis hank

Men’s 28, Women’s 1


----------



## troyag93

Men 22

Women 26


----------



## ThirdMan

23 for Men's, 12 for Women's.


----------



## tommo010

Mens, 26th 

Womens, 
I have a feeling Ripley is gonna Iron women it from the start and since we have No1 taken I'll go with No2


----------



## baddass 6969

26 for men’s, 16 for woman


----------



## Chan Hung

15 mens, 21 women


----------



## Lady Eastwood

baddass 6969 said:


> 26 for men’s, 16 for woman


Hey my friend, someone already picked 26 for the men before you, so, could you pick another number? I will leave 1 men spot open so if you do not pick a number before the last spot is taken, you will get whatever number is left.

Your women’s pick is good so just need another number for the men


----------



## Lm2

Men’s I’ll take 1
Women’s I’ll take 30
Doubtful but we shall seee


----------



## Chelsea

25 - Men
24 - Women


----------



## Mister Abigail

19 & 28


----------



## Blonde

Men - 13
Women - 4


----------



## Jnewt

12 men 7 women


----------



## baddass 6969

Ok gimme 14


----------



## Prescott1189

Men's Rumble can I get #10 and the Women's Rumble #25


----------



## FrankieDs316

23 for Women

3 for Men


----------



## Black Metal

Men - 5

Women - 6

@Eastwood


----------



## Municipal Waste

11 for men’s and 11 for women’s


----------



## RainmakerV2

4 for men 14 for women


----------



## BRITLAND

Men - 2
Women - 9


----------



## keithf40

Men 6
Women 3


Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Damn, only 3 spots left, best of luck to whoever gets those spots and to everyone else in the rumble.


----------



## taylorstar

Spot 7 men and 5 women


----------

